# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software) طلبات : مشكلة تحديث هواوي Y625 U51

## basharadd

السلام عليكم اخواني مشكلة في جهاز هواوي لا يقبل التحديث او التفليش  هل من حل من فضلكم
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## radeboukh

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

